# MacBook AirPort wireless flaky with 10.4.10 update?



## hexstar (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone else experiencing this? I have a black MacBook running 10.4.10, 2.16ghz core 2 duo with 2gb ram and am noticing that it'll drop a wireless connection after some time (viewing the network connection status in system prefs reveals that it has a self assigned IP address even though other non macbook machines are still receiving dhcp leases fine), turning AirPort off and on again resolves the issue for a little bit but then the issue resurfaces again.

I have placed a report into the radar system.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 24, 2007)

A search on Apple's discussion boards as well as a search on Google indicates that just about everyone is experiencing this (including myself).  Some people have had luck playing with the encryption settings (WPA2 over WPA, WPA over WPA2, etc.) while others have taken to patching their system by using older versions of the AirPort kernel extensions.

Right now, though, I just deal with it and move on.  I'm sure Apple will fix it at some point.  If it gets to the point where you just can't work around it, you may want to do a quick Google search and see what fixes people are implementing.


----------



## gtmako (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a new MacBook Pro 2.4 and have the same problem with my airport.  I have talked to Apple about it and have a few other reports on the problem.  They told me to expect an update within the next few weeks that should fix/help the problem.  Just a little FYI.  No I don't work for Apple.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I played with the WPA vs. WPA2 over the weekend, and it seems to have made no difference.  I have since switched back to WPA2 and just deal with the seemingly random disconnects.

I overheard somewhere that the disconnects have something to do with renewing the key, and my router (D-Link DIR-625) has a "shared key interval" setting that is currently set to 3600 seconds (1 hour).  I'll try playing around with this setting and see if it makes any difference, but I'm not expecting anything super to come of it.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 28, 2007)

A possible fixed explained in the MacBook Apple discussions. 



			
				IamNobody said:
			
		

> 1) Download Pacifist http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/12743
> 
> 2) Download airport extreme update 2007-002
> 3) Download 10.4.9 combo update
> ...



I hope this helps. According to the things I have read over the internet is this Airport problem only seems to affect the latest MacBooks.


Update: I also heard for some that downloading and reinstalling the revised 10.4.10 Update v1.1 has fixed the problem for some.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 28, 2007)

10.4.10 is the same as 10.4.1, numerically, or am I mistaken? Hmmm...


----------



## hexstar (Aug 28, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> A possible fixed explained in the MacBook Apple discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the suggestion, for now I've hooked my MacBook up via a Ethernet cable. I plan to wait for 10.4.11 and see if that changes anything (knock on wood).


----------



## hexstar (Aug 28, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> 10.4.10 is the same as 10.4.1, numerically, or am I mistaken? Hmmm...


10.4.10 in Apple's case is not the same as 10.4.1, 10.4.10 is the major update released after 10.4.9


----------



## fryke (Aug 28, 2007)

A decimal number never has two ".", so the version numbers are not simply one decimal number. Think of 10.4.10 as:

Mac OS X (10)
Release 4 (Tiger)
Update 10

hexstar: Minor update, not major.


----------



## hexstar (Aug 28, 2007)

fryke said:


> hexstar: Minor update, not major.


True when compared to whole new OS releases but I think of .x update releases as the equivalent of Windows service packs and thus they are major when compared to other updates released by Apple.


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 28, 2007)

Software update just listed the 2007-004 Airport update... The post date on this is JULY 31,2007 why the delay... i should be getting these on the release date or is it apportioned in some delayed format.  In order not to over-tax apple servers ?

Nevertheless, I am not having these issues... running on 10.4.10 1.83GHz Intel... other than the ADSL modem i have in front of my Wireless Router, which, needs a reboot every 24hours.  It's part of my service contract apparently.


----------



## hexstar (Aug 28, 2007)

Already have that update installed...

I'm actually thinking it's more of the AirPort Extreme 802.11g base station that I have starting to give up the ghost then a system problem with Mac OS X...


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Aug 29, 2007)

Just reading up on some things for your thread...



hexstar said:


> "...AirPort Extreme 802.11g base station."



This is the AirPort Extreme802.11n Base Station you are talking about?

It is the latest MacBooks with this issue... do they have the 802.11n _draft version_.  Does Draft signify the first launch?  This could most likely cause a small issues such as this?  Draft just sounds like... dead line came up and it worked good enough to launch with these MacBooks!

http://www.apple.com/macbook/specs.html
Look under the COMMUNICATIONS: # Built-in AirPort Extreme Wi-Fi (based on IEEE 802.11n draft specification)4

4.Wireless Internet access requires a base station or other wireless access point and Internet access (fees may apply). Some ISPs are not currently compatible with AirPort.

Have you tried that update satcomer listed?  

There are times when i have to restart to get AirPort to register my internet connection... i will try Satcomers advise.  Post results later.


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 29, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> 10.4.10 is the same as 10.4.1, numerically, or am I mistaken? Hmmm...



10.4.10 is the successor to 10.4.9, thus not equivalent to 10.4.1. So no typo there.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 29, 2007)

CaribbeanOS-X said:


> Nevertheless, I am not having these issues... running on 10.4.10 1.83GHz Intel... other than the ADSL modem i have in front of my Wireless Router, which, needs a reboot every 24hours.  It's part of my service contract apparently.




This looks to a RIGID problem prevention scheme, instated when no confidence in the equipment used (like buying a new harddrive every 6 months to prevent problems which might occur with older harddrives).

Rstarting the ROUTER might prevent these problems, but it is more hiding the problem as solving it.

Another way to hide the problem might be to extend the lease time on the ip-number / key update to a very long time, effectively so long that it will never occur.


Good luck, Kees


----------



## Kees Buijs (Aug 29, 2007)

CaribbeanOS-X said:


> It is the latest MacBooks with this issue... do they have the 802.11n _draft version_.  Does Draft signify the first launch?  This could most likely cause a small issues such as this?  Draft just sounds like... dead line came up and it worked good enough to launch with these MacBooks!



The draft in the standard means that it is working properly, but not all participants agree on everything that is in the standard, or not everything is completely worked out. Draft is something else as BETA, which is more or less as you describe.

Normally this should not prevent this from working properly, especially when using parts of the same manufacturer.


Good luck, Kees


----------

